# wiring issue 1984 rabbit cooling fan switch



## willbeck47 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am restoring a 84 rabbit and while i was in the battery area i found the red wire that goes to the cooling fan switch on the bottom of the radiator was off the connector. I traced the wire all the way back to the fusebox and it was totally fried. I was in the C connector (Yellow) position C07. I can run a new wire from there to the fan switch thats not the problem. When i inspected the connector also C20 (black wire) broke off from the pin in the fusebox. According to the schematic it is for Radiator Fan After-Run Control Unit Fuse 15. I checked the actual fuse and that one is ok. The schematic says the black wire is for the backup lights. Anybody has a idea if i can bypass that wire to a floating fuse or do i have to take the whole fusepanel apart to fix that pin?
Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: wiring issue 1984 rabbit cooling fan switch (willbeck47)*

I am assuming you have the early style fuse panel on your car (pre-Westmoreland style). These fuse panels were problematic. They contained printed circuits inside, which could burn if stressed. The most common circuits to fail were the radiator fan, the fuel pump relay, and the air conditioning.
Yes, you can wire around the fuse panel, if desired. But the real solution is to replace the panel, and the affected plug behind it (nomally white in color). The white plug will be charred around the problem wire. You will need a special round wire terminal remover to replace the multi-connection plug.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: wiring issue 1984 rabbit cooling fan switch (alpinweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinweiss* »_You will need a special round wire terminal remover to replace the multi-connection plug.

I believe this "special tool" is available through Lisle tools as tool # 56500. It runs anywhere from $12-19 depending on the source. I had my local "Discount Auto Parts" order mine in for me from their Lisle catalog.


----------

